# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Comodo считает, что обновление windows7 KB2533623 и KB2507938 содержат троян katusha

## CowSayMoo

скорее всего ложное срабатывание, но просто интересно у кого какие соображения, а вдруг какие-нить спецслужбы решили ботнет себе завести.
Clipboard01.jpg

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Если Вы используете лицензионное ПО и обновляете операционную систему при помощи Windows Update наличие вирусов в файлах исключено. Во время работы Windows Update рекомендуется отключить защитное ПО.

Также Вы можете проверить файлы на http://virustotal.com и посмотреть результаты сканирования другими антивирусами.

----------


## CowSayMoo

> наличие вирусов в файлах исключено


"зарекалась бабака д@рьмом не ходить" - кто мне это гарантирует, что они там ботнеты и шпиёны не внедряют, требуя у антивирусных лаб добавлять сигнатуры в белый лист
про virus total, знаю, тока файл блокируется и его ни загрузить ни тупо ПКМ на нём сделать низя, тут же блочится проводник. Так что не отключив антивирь проверитья его не смогу, тобишь, что бы проверить, хороший дядя за дверью или плохой, мне его в квартиру пустить нада, ага =) Вот я лучше подожду пока кто-нить менее параноидальный это сделает и тут выложит рузульт, скока антивирусных лаб в сговоре с  Большим Братом =))

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Не говорите глупостей. Если Вы боитесь, что Майкрософт предлагает вам вирусы вместо обновлений Вы всегда можете отказаться от использования их продукции или обратиться в тех поддержку. 

Я повторюсь, за нелицензионное ПО производитель не несёт ответственности.

----------


## CowSayMoo

> Если Вы боитесь... можете отказаться


ни чего я не боюсь, я и на Linux`e себя не плохо чувствую, так что эт легко =)



> обратиться в тех поддержку


ага, а там скажут отключите антивирус (!ЗАЧЕМ) бла-бла-бла



> не несёт ответственности


да щас ни кто и ни за что отвественности не несёт.
Меня интересует конкретный момент, почему комод так решил, что там троян. Всё остальное бла-бла-бла, я как человек работающий сервисным инженером по ремонту компов тоже по ушам ездить могу. Я ж не серъёзно в конце концов, просто интересно =)

----------


## Iron Monk

> почему комод так решил, что там троян


Потому, что произошло ложное срабатывание.



> 'Катюша' - это специальное детектирование упаковщика для определенного вида программ-обманщиков FraudTool, а также их загрузчиков.


Вряд ли MS пытается вам впарить что-то бесполезное и за деньги...

----------


## Techno

У меня Comodo, сегодня ставил эти обновления никаких троянов обнаружено не было. Может он у Вас просто работает в каком-нибудь Параноидальном режиме? :Smiley:

----------


## CowSayMoo

просто Безопасный режим. Вот нашёл аналогичные темы на комодовском форуме, одна сегодня создана, вторая аж год назад с Вистой такая же петрушка. Но там так ни чего вразумительного не посоветовали, кроме как отправить на анализ файл, но это очень сложно сделать, ибо доступ к этим файлам запрещён, что то типа: "вы не являетесь, хозяином файло, так что лесом". Вопрос в студию: как стать хозяином?

----------

